# Easton Recalling Specific AXIS Arrows -IMPORTANT RECALL NOTICE



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

This was posted a couple of days ago....


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

SHPoet said:


> This was posted a couple of days ago....


It should be posted everyday so everyone has a chance to see it. Could save someone an arrow through the hand


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------

